# 2600 Miles and First Warranty issue



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey a local. Interested to see what they find. I bet it was from the pdi and not the factory...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted on what they find. I know there has been at least one other member that had an oil leak not related to an oil change, but I can't remember what it was. I know there's a thread on here somewhere about it.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome to the CTD club!!!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> Well I discovered these on my driveway. Right under where I park the CTD. Only 2,600 miles on the clock. I'm going to see how good Ourisman Cheverolet Of Bowie's service department is.


Hey there,

Please let me know if you need any additional assistance with this. I look forward to hearing about your updates from the dealership! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Keep us posted on what they find. I know there has been at least one other member that had an oil leak not related to an oil change, but I can't remember what it was. I know there's a thread on here somewhere about it.


I remember it just being a valve cover.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Drove the car to work today, no drips under car. Oil level on dipstick is full. I'm keeping a close watch on it.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

My backup camera took a dump today. Seemed odd when I left work. Come home, didn't want to park behind the car in garage so I backed up and moved and when the camera popped up, was black and had some nasty looking images , white shearing top left of screen. Turned it off, tried it again, turned on normal for one second or so and went black. Gotta call and make an appointment for warranty... >.<


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

is it oil or fuel ? Where is the spot showing up relative to the car ?


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah Diesel that was me. valve cover leak that produced an oily mist coming out of the engine area. just one of many issues.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sounds like you got a lemon


----------

